# G101 APC - Advice



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Just purchased some G101 APC and i wanted to know the best dilution rates for under the bonnet?



Can it be used on everything under the bonnet or do i need to cover some things up?

Do i need to rinse aswell with open ended hose with engine running too?



What about cleaning the interior with it? Dilution rates again??

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

4-1 for exterior and engine. 10-1 for interiors, but play around with mixes and see what works best for you..


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks can i spray it everywhere where there is dirt under the bonnet?
cheers


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

g101 is ace. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

should of got G202 exactly the same but stronger....


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

just use common sense when it comes to water and electrics alarm sirens also do not like water and would void most warrenties


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks my fellow jack!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

On the greasy parts of engines I think you need 2-1 mix but around seals and shuts etc 4-1 is fine. It must be worked with a good brush in to the grease for best results.


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

I tried it @ 4:1 externally as a pre wash and it did a good job at shifting debris but dryed far too quickly I found. I noticed some marks left on the trim and paint once I washed the G101 off aswell. They all polished off but did get me wondering if I used it too strong.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

+MJ+ said:


> I tried it @ 4:1 externally as a pre wash and it did a good job at shifting debris but dried far too quickly I found. I noticed some marks left on the trim and paint once I washed the G101 off as well. They all polished off but did get me wondering if I used it too strong.


Probably a little to strong for a prewash, some times you have to experiment tho, so next time try 10-1 and see if it still has enough cleaning ability. Use it through a PW/lance and it will not dry out to quick.


----------



## +MJ+ (Apr 16, 2011)

Will try that, thanks. It'll be through the super spray since I don't have a SF lance.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 to G202 :thumb:


----------

